# Red Lead Substitute



## thomvic (7 Apr 2009)

In the absence of good old Red Lead, what do you use to proof and prime new timber for outdoor applications? I am thinking particularly of garden gates and posts that I have to make. The ones that I am replacing are pitch pine (I think), over 50 years old and still completely rot free. They are only being replaced because the opening is being made wider.

Richard


----------



## Karl59 (7 Apr 2009)

Hi Richard,

Once you have prepared the timber ready for painting i.e. rubbed down with sandpaper and treat any knots with a knotting solution, you need to prime with a proprieretry Wood Primer, usually available in pink or white from most paint manufacturers.

To get long lasting results I would then apply a coat of undercoat in the relevant colour and at least two coats of the gloss top coat. 

Hope this helps.

Karl


----------



## jasonB (7 Apr 2009)

Red oxide is a primer for ferrous metal not wood.

Aluminium wood primer is the better option for external joinery particularly hardwood though I expect there is a more modern alternative in the zinzer range

Never a good idea to put gloss on gloss, better 2u/c 1gloss

Jason


----------



## thomvic (7 Apr 2009)

Jason

I can assure you that Red Lead, and White lead used to frequently be used on wood. I have now found a source - see quote from the website below. It also used to be used on wooden rainwater gutters - made them last for many years. I have stripped the paint form many old doors and gates and frequently found the red lead primer under it.

Modern primers go nowhere near matching the preservative qualities of red lead.

Thanks anyway.

Richard




Real™ LEAD PAINT
For restoration and maintenance of historic textures and finishes on Grade I and II* Listed Buildings and Scheduled Ancient Monuments, genuine lead paints are unsurpassed for permeability, long term protection and beauty. We hold an archive of historic formulae dating back to antiquity, by which we can make and supply historic tints and colours using the ingredients and manufacture methods recommended by tradition. We also manufacture stack made white lead to order so that the historic texture and finish of important historic rooms, furniture and works of art can also be restored. Restricted by Law - subject to declaration on a special form (which we can supply) and confirmation of listing by English Heritage, Historic Scotland or Cadw, prior to use.
Drying time: Touch dry +/- 72 hours. 
Coverage: +/- 12 square metres per litre. 
Containers: 1 litre and 2.5 litre tins.


----------



## jasonB (7 Apr 2009)

I think the link refers to the use of lead oxides as pigments for colours not a primer which is what you asked about, 

From the same site

Real™ RED LEAD PRIMER
The traditional primer for ironwork above water, manufactured to the historic standards. Application by brush should be liberal and not pulled out as much as topcoats. Red lead primer should be applied before stopping or filling and base coat should be applied as soon as touch-dry. 
Drying time: Touch-dry +/- 48 hours
Coverage: +/- 10 square metres per litre
Containers: 5 litre tubs or 1 litre tins only.

J


----------



## Karl59 (7 Apr 2009)

Jason, 

Sorry to disagree with you but in order to prolong the weathering characteristics of the paint finish and thus prolong the life of the timber it is important to put two coats of gloss paint on any item that is for exterior use.

Something that is often overlooked is that both the primer, be it a wood primer or a metal primer (zinc phosphate these days) along with the undercoat tend to be slightly micro porous. It is the gloss paint that acts as the sealer coat that protects the item from the elements. 

As with any finish it is all in the preparation and each coat from the undercoat onwards should be sanded down and the dust removed preferably using a tack cloth between coats.


----------

